# Tell me why this is a bad idea,... PRG and Tifway hybrid



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

That's right. You read the title correctly! PRG and Tifway 419. I've got some problem areas in my backyard that I don't think tifway will ever thrive in because of lack of sun. And no, i don't want to cut down these beautiful live oaks. I'm thinking about seeding PRG in these areas. I've got several very sunny parts of my yard where there are little clumps left over from the winter that seem to be doing just fine in the heat. And, yes, they are different colors, but they actually blend quite nicely IMO. Less of a contrast than grass and sand/dirt lol.

Please, share your objections! At this point, i think it would be a fun little experiment.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

why not try a more shade tolerant Bermuda, like tifgrand?


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> why not try a more shade tolerant Bermuda, like tifgrand?


True, true. But I think that on the spectrum of shade tolerance, there isn't a bermuda as shade tolerant as your average cool season grass. Right? :roll:


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

What size is the problem area? Single area or multiple?


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I may need to do something like this as well in my back yard. I was thinking of sodding zeon zoysia (or some other shade tolerant variety) to mix with my Bermuda. I'm hesitant to mix cool season and warm season grasses.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> What size is the problem area? Single area or multiple?


About a 250 sq ft is the worst. Then the other opposite corner is small, maybe 75 sq ft. Enough to look ugly.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

quattljl said:


> I may need to do something like this as well in my back yard. I was thinking of sodding zeon zoysia (or some other shade tolerant variety) to mix with my Bermuda. I'm hesitant to mix cool season and warm season grasses.


I, too, considered Zeon! Tried soliciting some other members for pics of their Zeon/Bermuda mixes and never got any responses.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

For that small of an area I'd try whatever you want. If it doesn't work or you don't like the results there's no big money/time/labor investment - try something else.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> For that small of an area I'd try whatever you want. If it doesn't work or you don't like the results there's no big money/time/labor investment - try something else.


That's a good way to look at it! Already have plenty of PRG seed too.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

lucas287 said:


> I, too, considered Zeon! Tried soliciting some other members for pics of their Zeon/Bermuda mixes and never got any responses.


That's a bummer. My reasoning for Zeon was all about shade tolerance. I know that in general zoysia and bermuda can look good together but I'd be interested to see how the two look in real life.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

lucas287 said:


> ...I've got some problem areas in my backyard that I don't think tifway will ever thrive in because of lack of sun. And no, i don't want to cut down these beautiful live oaks. I'm thinking about seeding PRG in these areas...
> 
> ...Please, share your objections!


I would just note that PRG is not considered a shade tolerant grass.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

How shade tolerant is KBG? I am really starting to hate the fescue under my trees.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

I have 419 and overseesed this past fall with PRG. I scalped most of mine out of my backyard but what was left was dying out anyway. I have a sense row of trees in the east side of my fence and even in the shade it was getting too warm for the PRG. I'm in central MS and feel it's just a matter of time before the PRG burns up.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Christech11 said:


> I have 419 and overseesed this past fall with PRG. I scalped most of mine out of my backyard but what was left was dying out anyway. I have a sense row of trees in the east side of my fence and even in the shade it was getting too warm for the PRG. I'm in central MS and feel it's just a matter of time before the PRG burns up.


Rats! Yeah, maybe a shade tolerant warm season grass is my best bet.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Ware said:


> lucas287 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I've got some problem areas in my backyard that I don't think tifway will ever thrive in because of lack of sun. And no, i don't want to cut down these beautiful live oaks. I'm thinking about seeding PRG in these areas...
> ...


Good point. My problem areas did exceptionally well during the winter, however, the sun's angle isn't constant. The more i think about it, that area received a lot more direct sun in the winter


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

My plan for my next house is to either use Celebration throughout, or to use Tiftuf in the sun and Emerald zoysia in the shade and let them fight it out at the border.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Spammage said:


> My plan for my next house is to either use Celebration throughout, or to use Tiftuf in the sun and Emerald zoysia in the shade and let them fight it out at the border.


Kind of like the Rio Grande back in the 1960s or whenever cowboys were around?


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Let's say i wanted to buy a half pallet of shade tolerant sod and throw it down.

What would be my best bet?

ZOYSIA EL TORO	
ZOYSIA EMERALD	
ZOYSIA PALISADES	
ZOYSIA ZORRO	
ZOYSIA JAMUR	
ZOYSIA ZEON
BERMUDA CELEBRATION
BERMUDA TIFTUF

I can source all of these locally!

I'm looking for a quick recovering sod too! I have two energetic bird dogs that rip around the yard lol. oh, and pee spots are a problem too. Tifway burns bad, but recovers really quick so that's been nice.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

@Greendoc I know you're a Zoysia expert! I'd love your opinion.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Quick recovery --> Bermuda
Shade tolerance --> Zoysia

Sorry, you can't have both.

Also, from what I've read Zeon is the replacement for Emerald. It has better shade tolerance, disease/insect resistance, and faster spreading with less thatch buildup.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

quattljl said:


> Quick recovery --> Bermuda
> Shade tolerance --> Zoysia
> 
> Sorry, you can't have both.
> ...


The classic paradox! Thanks for your advice.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> why not try a more shade tolerant Bermuda, like tifgrand?


Can't find any TifGrand in San Antonio area either...it is a consideration, though, I've read that Zoysia is generally more shade tolerant.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would choose Tiftuff over all of the others. Zoysia does not take well to dogs utilizing it. Tiftuff or Celebration is also easiest to mow.

Zoysia shreds at the tips if a rotary mower is used. It does similar if the reel mower is not sharp, with a substantial relief angle ground into it and making light contact with the bedknife.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I would choose Tiftuff over all of the others. Zoysia does not take well to dogs utilizing it. Tiftuff or Celebration is also easiest to mow.
> 
> Zoysia shreds at the tips if a rotary mower is used. It does similar if the reel mower is not sharp, with a substantial relief angle ground into it and making light contact with the bedknife.


Thanks for the advice! I'm pretty sure I'll be doing some sod work this weekend. I'll probably start a lawn journal for people to reference in the future that have shade issues.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

lucas287 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > I would choose Tiftuff over all of the others. Zoysia does not take well to dogs utilizing it. Tiftuff or Celebration is also easiest to mow.
> ...


...and using TifTuf! Just did some research and it seems legit. Half pallet is pricey though @ $110


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Any advice on how to get the barren areas lowered so the new sod will line up with my existing grass??

I was thinking of renting either a sod cutter or a tiller,...never used the former so i don't know if actually cuts into the dirt or not.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Sbcgenii said:


> How shade tolerant is KBG? I am really starting to hate the fescue under my trees.


kBG is not that shade tolerant. There are some fine fescues that work nicely in the shade. In fact if you buy shade tolerant grass seed in the north it's likley a kbg and fine fescue mix.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Wfrobinette said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > How shade tolerant is KBG? I am really starting to hate the fescue under my trees.
> ...


I just really want to see what KBG grass looks like in real life lol. I may plant some when it starts to cool down.


----------

